# Piranha Tank Mates... Solved?



## NET (Jun 16, 2011)

Ok.... now i know this topic always comes up and you piranha vets get tired of it... but.... i think i have a tank mate for piranhas that will clean the tank....

and my answer is SNAILS.... has anyone else ever tried them????????????

if so please share pros and cons....

but my trial has already started..... i dont THINK a piranha can get past the defense of a snail's shell..... but then again.... lol.... IDK.... *shrug*

>>>>>>FEEDBACK PLEASE<<<<<<<<<


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

Small snails seem to work, until they multiply and are everywhere, all my P's leave them alone. I had an adult convict in with my reds that was having a great time devouring the snails for a day until he got devoured. I had a columbian ramshorn in with my diamond rhom years and years ago, he lived great in there for about a month, then the rhom took just enough of a chomp out of him to kill it.

So as always stated, not much will live with Piranha long term.


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

I tried with snails and that was massacre in aquarium..


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

I have snails in my tank. many o fthem. They clean it well and my p's dont care about them. they probably dont know they are there because they are so slow moving and their vision is based on movement.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Amazon you also have the young piranha factor. They get bigger an will notice the shell and also be able to crack the shell. Snail is a good chance for a tank mate but never a promise. It may work for awhile though. good luck with it


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

RedBelly11 said:


> Amazon you also have the young piranha factor. They get bigger an will notice the shell and also be able to crack the shell. Snail is a good chance for a tank mate but never a promise. It may work for awhile though. good luck with it


Yum escargot.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

I keep MTS in all my aquariums


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

I once had a 6-7" Black Rhom and i kept trying snails and none of them would last through the nite.The only true tankmate for any kind of Piranha is a stone.LOL


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

When the red belly's get big enough, they will eat them also! lol


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

I have never heard of any piranha digging up MTS to eat them


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I was replying to red sox.. sorry bout that don't klnow how to do the quote thing yet. I click it but nothing happens lol


----------



## NET (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanx... guys.... but what is a MTS?????????????


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

Mylasian Trumpet Snail


----------

